
Ask HN: Should new grad go to startup or big company? - ziyun
I will be graduating next semester. This would be the job hunting season. Just wondering if any of you have suggestions. Should I head into the startups or big company? Thanks!
======
vyrotek
Some recent discussion on the subject

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18245418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18245418)

------
anoncoward111
Big company. Stable paycheck will change your life for the better.

Once you have a nest egg of 100k USD or so, you can weather pretty much any
storm and can accept riskier employment.

